# Mule behavior question



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

I lunge Red, one of our yearling mini mules, in our 50' round corral. Not for long  and no lunge line. She's actually the best out of my three equines (Yankee and Thistle - before she was injured - both just really aren't into it.)

So, she listens, and I rarely have to use the whip, but even as she's trotting around just as I asked, she's tossing her nose in my direction, and sometimes wringing her neck. In a horse, I'd see this as some defiance, but I'm confused a bit as she *is* doing exactly as I ask, when I ask, so is it defiance or does it mean something else in "mule language"?

If it is defiance or disrespect, should I do anything about it? When Yankee is defiant (kicking his heels up at me when I ask for transitions, sometimes), he gets worked harder each time until he quits. But Red, she's already doing what I ask, and I don't want to confuse her if her body language isn't saying what I think.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it sounds as if you are describing a display of attitude or opinon on the mini's part. I'm generally on the side that says if they are pretty much doing what you ask, not holding back too much, and not getting geniunely ****y, that I ignore small displays of opinion. 

it could be that you ARE asking when she is already doing what you've asked, so is naturally 'offended' . pay attention that you aren't sort of ,mindlessly clucking and shushing at her with a whip. ask for something, get it and do nothing. never forget the 'do nothing' part.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

It could be that she's frustrated with lunging. She's doing it, but she's not enjoying it. Donkeys and mules both don't seem to work too well with lunging, in my experience. They've figured out what you want, they're doing it, but they don't see any benefit or point to it. They get bored and they get frustrated. The fact that she hasn't shut down yet or just frozen makes me believe that she's really trying to please you, which is good. 

Are you trying to teach verbal commands through lunging, or just doing it in terms of teaching obedience or warming up to other things? If you've been doing only that for a while, it may be time to do something else. Give her a new problem to work out. Walking over a tarp, pushing a ball with her nose, investigating scary objects - the sky is the limit! Give them something to engage that big brain and you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

We don't do endless circles. Maybe once or twice around, change speed or direction. It's to train verbal commands, but also to help instill respect, and to give her some exercise as she has stifle problems and we have no hills to work her on. We lunge for maybe 10 minutes, usually less (I hate lunging too, but find it a useful tool when done right) then do some ground training.

Good point though, I do need to drag in some obstacles to make things more interesting. Eventually we'll graduate to driving, but she's too young yet for much work.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Why are you lunging a yearling mule?----that's really hard on growing joints and is not recommended! Also if she has stifle problems already, that's just making the stifle situation worse.


To work her stifles, use ground poles, backing, in hand transitions between walking and trotting, working on uneven ground so she has to pay attention to where her feet are, serpentines, and figure 8's. If you have ditches next to your road, you can work her up and down them for "hill work".


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

If she were full sized, I'd probably not be... but she's tiny, and the round pen is big, and it's a way to connect with her. And, it helps. If we work her regularly - either in the round pen, or walking - she doesn't stick as much. She doesn't lock up, but has "delayed patellar release". We do a lot of backing, and I have ground poles, but not in the round pen... yet.

And most of our ground here is uneven. We have one little hill we do work her on, but she (and the other mule) get bored and frustrated with that too, so the other thing using the round pen does is break things up, keep them interesting. I've only been using it maybe once a week or less, for 10 minutes of lunging, then a few minutes more of ground work - backing, figure 8's, teaching her to give her shoulder and hip, that sort of thing.

We're a bit off the subject, though my question was already answered - not defiance/lack of respect, probably, but just expressing her opinion of lunging. As I'm not a big fan either (but as I said, it has it's place in training), I can live with that. It's just a step on the journey to driving; I rarely lunge my riding horse, and only when he's becoming disrespectful from lack of work (I have health issues). I'll add some stuff into the round pen to make it more interesting for her.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Honestly with her youth and her stifle issue, I wouldn’t lunge her any more at this time. A yearling is still growing, and they also have the attention span of a gnat. You can still exercise her to keep her stifles exercised, but you may just have to do it in ways that keep her interested and engaged. 

I really do love clicker training for mules, and mini/pony mules especially seem to respond to it because it gives an immediate “purpose”, and a context to what they are being asked to do. They’re smart little ******s, and also incredibly motivated by food! Teaching her to follow a target, back up over a pole, side-pass, or even play a game like “fetch” will all keep her interested. 

Rather than lunging, I’d take her on walks like a dog. It still keeps her exercised and allows for plenty of training opportunities, but it’s slower and has less opportunity for boredom and frustration.



jmc said:


> I'll add some stuff into the round pen to make it more interesting for her.


Two words: DOLLAR STORE!


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Mulefeather said:


> Two words: DOLLAR STORE!


Which I'll be fortuitously visiting tonight, apparently (friend wants to after the event we're going to). Maybe pool noodles will be on sale 

Taking suggestions of other things. I have tarps, poles. Maybe a beach ball, we're talking a 32" equine


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Umbrellas, sack full of aluminum cans, sack full of pop bottles, mail boxes, bridges, and whatever else your imagination dreams up that's horse/mule safe will work for training. Work on teaching her to carry a couple of tote bags on her back, lateral movement, ground tying, weaving through cones both forward and backwards Mules are very intelligent so you need to keep mixing things up to keep them interested in their lessons.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, yea, umbrellas. A lot of that she already knows, or is working on - I teach them to lead and move with me without a lead rope, she's almost there for walking, stopping, backing, and regular turns. Working on backing up when I point and say "back", something Yankee is awesome at, and very useful at mealtimes. Ground tying is a big part of my program, as well. Later will come turns on shoulder and hind; she's already giving when I point and ask, but we're still at one step requests. The cones are a good idea, and the tote bags are part of the plan, we want to use them as pack animals, and to get the mail (well, her now, if Thistle doesn't recover enough to walk that far or carry a load).

It's not too bad, she seems eager when we head to the round corral. "Just Being An Equine" is too boring for all my equines, mules and horse both.

Keeping Thistle sane - she's on stall rest and still effectively three-legged-lame from major tendon/ligament injuries - is also an ongoing challenge. Might start clicker training her to do tricks that don't require moving around much (pick stuff up off the ground, for instance). I've only clicker trained one trick, once - Yankee can fetch.


----------

